# Lake Erie Ice?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Any news on the Catawba/islands area. My son is dieing to get out there but 2 hr drive for nothing would not be cool(no pun!)


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> Any news on the Catawba/islands area. My son is dieing to get out there but 2 hr drive for nothing would not be cool(no pun!)


i dont know really were the catawba islands area is but i was planning a trip up to the sandusky area this weekend and from what i have heard the ice blew up to canada


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I heard today that they are slamming some big eyes in good numbers through the ice around the islands.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks, Het.
jj-duh


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Just pulled out of Cawtawba State Park. 2 guys coming in limited in 1 1/2 hours. Nice eaters. Probably 20 shanties out between 1/2-to 1 1/2 miles out. Only saw 2 or 3 quads out there. The guys I talked to said everyone is catching fish. Good luck, our airboat leaves in 1 hour!!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

How thick is the ice? Consistent? Thx.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Ice is anywhere from 8" - 10" But yes there are some bad spots. Be careful !! We where out 1-1 1/2 mile off Catabawa State park dock. Had a huge crack near us. Ice is moving and growing. With the temps being below freezing all week things should be great all week.
Oh yes four of us caught 19 fish ! Not bad but did see some guys catching their limits in less than a couple of hours. That's fishing !!
Good Luck.


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

hey everyone,would greatly appreciate any info on depths,lures,colors etc.thanks very much in advance


----------



## twelve-volt-man (Jan 18, 2007)

is there any taxi services around catawba that will take you out on the ice? i have all the equipment but no quad or snomobile and dont feel like walking out. and i also cant afford to fly over and pay a guide or else i would do that. never fished the islands during ice season(too scared of falling through) and i think this year i will give it a shot.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

As far as I know there are no taxi sevices that drop you off. Maybe Papascott will chime in but I think reel-magic is running trips. Check on www.walleyecentral.com I belive his contact info is posted there.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

dont need taxi sevice was up there today and our guide could not make it so we went to catawba and went out 1 mile and caught some nice fish. need heavy spoons and jiging rapalas #7. fished just out side the pack. everyone had fish out there. i took a limit and lost that many. great guys up there , everyone u asked would help.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Do you need to tip the spoons or raps with a shiner? Will I be able to see the pack when I start walking (where everyone is fishing)?

Rich


----------



## twelve-volt-man (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks for the info guys, ill have to check out reel magic if im going to get out on the ice for some walleyes. havent decided whether or not im going to get out to catawba or head up to brest bay, have heard good reports from both.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

newfish said:


> hey everyone,would greatly appreciate any info on depths,lures,colors etc.thanks very much in advance


Sorry Didn't post other info --- We had luck with pimbles with minnows. As for depth most my fish came off the bottom. I did see some fish off the bottom ? but no takers. But I fish My Vexilar so really can't tell you much more. With out a Vex on the ice I just think you are fishing blind !


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

whats the furthest eastern park where someone could park and just walk out and fish? id walk a mile for an eye!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Right now I only saw Catawba as the futheriest east point. No one out of Marblehead/ Mazurcks yet ??? Heard open water that way the other day ??
Maybe sombody else can help ?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't want to discourage anyone but if you have not been out there try and go with someone who has. Conditions can change quickly and you need to recognize when it is time to get the heck off the ice weither you are catching fish or not. I got a secondhand report last night that the crack had opened up in one spot almost 10' and there were 20 guys waiting for the wind tpo blow it back so they could get off. Just use your head, remember the guys off Crane Creek 2 years ago, I don't want to see any OGF shanty flags on CNN.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> I don't want to discourage anyone


 no i appreciate the advice. well if i was walking and found a 10' wide crack id be sol. maybe someday.

but i remember one time my dad and i were out on a boat only a few hundred to a few thousand feet in front of a nuclear tower, in the spring, dont guys ice fish there? i imagine with a northerly wind that might be safe? i cant remember what that area is called.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

You are probably thinking of the area off Camp Perry. The wind is supposed to be out of the north and that will keep the ice in off of there and Crane Creek. Perry fish can be from 2-6 miles out so it would be a hell of a walk!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was gonna ask the same question as hardwater.. i'd walk a mile for an eye easy


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Now they are calling for west and southwest winds till Sunday. Sunday they are talking NW winds. I think I am going to look around this afternoon.


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

What is the best wind direction? I would think it would be northwest.


----------

